# Mud anyone???



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... due to Rito's accurate weather predictions (it rained VERY hard yesterday... just not when he predicted but like 15 hours later), Arivas and I got to take a quick spin at Chiluca.

With a max elevation of barely 2800m, it's a piece of cake, right????

We did kind of a "Classic Loop". Conditions were... uh... muddy. I thought week rains had loosened the mud up there, but it seems that it has rained only in the upper part of Chiluca. the lowlands are wet enough to be muddy but dry enough to be STICKY.

We hit the trailhead a bit late (9:30, thanks Rito!!), which wasn't helping... as just as Rito predicted, skies were open and partially cast. High humidity and hot... my favorite combo for a suffering session. Who can resist??  

Up over Hojas we went... no biggie. Fresh legs and relatively easy terrain get together well. So, instead of going into the forest singletrack up over Las Hojas, we took the fireroad that finally leads to Colosio.

Like half a km into said fireroad, there was a BIG (road-wide and like four bikes long) puddle of tasty mud... It was hot and Arivas decided to take a swim in it. Not only that... Greg Louganis would be effing proud of the way he dived. Clipless pedals are a blessing in those situations when you need to put a foot down, right? Only masochists could ride those death traps.

After he dried up a bit we continued... Hit Colosio, headed to Tierra Roja. Just at the entrance there's a nice small roller that Arivas tried twice but prefered to leave it at that. Actually, he did much better than I did first time I tried it (I chickened badly).

Into Tierra Roja, hell broke loose. It was a freaking muddy mess. That sticky mud that makes HUGE donuts out of your tyres. Dang, I should have brought the 1.9's (if I had some  )... Arivas took the chance to make fun of my limited clearance rear end... but he wasn't going faster, if you know what I mean...   

Nah, seriously... those Turners have awesome mud clearance. But mud was so sticky and thick that not even that was of help. Limit is the precarious grip and pedaling those 15kg tyres.

We got out of that hell and as we were kinda late, we went up over the road to Espiritu Santo. Nothing to write home about there, but Arivas (once more, it's becoming a common occurrence) beating my poor arse uphill. At this point, my chain was so muddy that I had some chainsuck problems. Later on the ride, I realized it was only in 1-1 gear, so I lost the 22-32 and was left with 22-28 as minimum gear.

At Espiritu Santo, we had something for the belly and a beer. We've found that beer beats Gatorade. I mean, Gatorade hydrates better, but doesn't give you much more courage than beer. Once you've had a couple beers, all obstacles on the trail are much easier.

Down over the Panteon, and then into the forest!!!! Wooohoooo!!!

Into the singletrack it was were the fun started... for me. Arivas was having third-kind encounters with some aliens on some noisy mechanical horses. He was a bit freaked out of encountering as much motorcyclists, but luckily, most of those we found were pretty decent and in continous groups.

We had a blast going down the muddy singletracks of Chiluca... until we hit the river and had our respective wet feet. Well, second time for Arivas.

Off from there it's just easy rolling and chatting all the way down las Eses... 

I'll let Arivas to give his description of Las Eses. But sky was partly cast, so it wasn't that bad.

Then up to Colosio and back to the cars over the "MTB Highway"... 

It was a grueling ride... like 3.5 hours, minus the half hour we took at Espiritu Santo and a few stops.

I like that from riding with Arivas... my muscles are all sore today. He has a very nice pace... strong but not exhausting (or at least he makes it easy for me, which speaks very good from him as a ride partner)

Tired and muddy, we got to the car and back into the concrete jungle... It was very nice riding once again with Arivas. Cool riding partner!! :thumbsup:

Arivas will post a couple pics later...

Cheers!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

If you had gone to Axosco...... less mud, more fun


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> If you had gone to Axosco...... less mud, more fun


Yeah, but weather forecast for Axosco was heavy hailstorms with deep fog and temperatures well below zero and strong possibilities of thunderstorms...

I saw it on Ritopcsweather.com... I had to bail.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

and how was the fork?????


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> and how was the fork?????


S-W-E-E-T!!!!!

It's stupid plush, yet controlled... responsive in low and high speed. A bit of diving and bob, but man... who cares??? Traction and control are superb.

I'm really happy with it. I have to mess still with the oil level and air preload, but results are more than encouraging.

The main difference is the dramatic difference in high shaft speed. Hit a gutter or a square edge hit and the bike goes over the bump, no (negative) feedback at the bars.

I'll have to get a HSCV cart or a RC2...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> S-W-E-E-T!!!!!
> 
> It's stupid plush, yet controlled... responsive in low and high speed. A bit of diving and bob, but man... who cares??? Traction and control are superb.
> 
> ...


Sweet! I knew you would love the HSCV goodness :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

RC2 is da bees knees


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> RC2 is da bees knees


Yeah... it'd be cool on the HSCV to be able to adjust compression.

I'll start inquiries to get either a HSCV or a RC2 cart...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

RC3 brutha!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> RC3 brutha!!!!


There will not be a compatible platform of RC3 with my AM1... :madman:

Z1's got the compatible chassis and RC2 and HSCV.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> .....Like half a km into said fireroad, there was a BIG (road-wide and like four bikes long) puddle of tasty mud... It was hot and Arivas decided to take a swim in it. Not only that... Greg Louganis would be effing proud of the way he dived. Clipless pedals are a blessing in those situations when you need to put a foot down, right? Only masochists could ride those death traps.!


So, Titus aren't the only bikes that like to go submarine, great for Turner! Playing catch up! 



Warp said:


> ........Into Tierra Roja, hell broke loose. It was a freaking muddy mess. That sticky mud that makes HUGE donuts out of your tyres. Dang, I should have brought the 1.9's (if I had some  )... Arivas took the chance to make fun of my limited clearance rear end... but he wasn't going faster, if you know what I mean...


Tierra Roja sucks.... tires. It's a no-no for muddy season. When it's dry it's an easier climb that Las Eses.



Warp said:


> ...
> Arivas will post a couple pics later...
> ...


Sure, this posts are worthless without pics....

LOL!

Okay, great post.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> There will not be a compatible platform of RC3 with my AM1... :madman:
> 
> Z1's got the compatible chassis and RC2 and HSCV.


You should wait until RC4, that's going to be the ducks nuts! If you have more patience, RC5 will definitely be a killer (shame that's it's only going to be available on RST forks, though)...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> So, Titus aren't the only bikes that like to go submarine, great for Turner! Playing catch up!


AND FAST!!!

If we could make Mada and Triphop to ride Chiluca... :devil:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> RC2 is da bees knees


yup, RC2 and HSCV are like day and night. It could be that 66 chasis helps a lot, but between the z1 and the 66 there is a lot of difference in favor of the 66. More plush and more control.

Warp, I am glad you like it. keep using the cart for a while if you want to, just take care of it... please don´t break it, i know how hard are you on equipment.

As for Ritopcweather.com, keep tuned up, i am working in a new version. a lil´bit more accurate (will be difficult to outperform the current version, though  ).


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> AND FAST!!!
> 
> If we could make Mada and Triphop to ride Chiluca... :devil:


Not until its nice and dry, so I can take my road bike!!!  BTW, have you heard about the Desierto de los Leones XC race on the 22nd? I'm thinking of making it my racing comeback after 10 years off!!!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> AND FAST!!!
> 
> If we could make Mada and Triphop to ride Chiluca... :devil:


Just let me get a place to stay thats close by, and pick me up, Im there.

my brother is living near santa fe... from what I understand, and Ive got a friend who says he lives near desierto.

problem is, Ive got no idea where chiluca or santa fe is, or if its close to your place or anything related with mexico city... last weekend I went to six flags... are the hills on the background that I saw from there the ajusco? sure looks like a huge piece of hill with lots of climbing


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> yup, RC2 and HSCV are like day and night. It could be that 66 chasis helps a lot, but between the z1 and the 66 there is a lot of difference in favor of the 66. More plush and more control.
> 
> Warp, I am glad you like it. keep using the cart for a while if you want to, just take care of it... please don´t break it, i know how hard are you on equipment.


Thanks!!! :thumbsup:

Go putting a price on that Z1 if you're not to use it... I just need the cart but the uppers are compatible and the lowers too...



ritopc said:


> As for Ritopcweather.com, keep tuned up, i am working in a new version. a lil´bit more accurate (will be difficult to outperform the current version, though  ).


Yeah...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> Just let me get a place to stay thats close by, and pick me up, Im there.
> 
> my brother is living near santa fe... from what I understand, and Ive got a friend who says he lives near desierto.
> 
> problem is, Ive got no idea where chiluca or santa fe is, or if its close to your place or anything related with mexico city... last weekend I went to six flags... are the hills on the background that I saw from there the ajusco? sure looks like a huge piece of hill with lots of climbing


Santa Fe is down South very near desierto...

Ajusco is indeed that thing you saw from SF...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arivas??? Arivas???

Well... someone has to post pics... And I only have pics of the outcome... I don't ride as much as I want to, but when I have the chance, the Switchblade gets ridden hard and put away wet....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Arivas??? Arivas???
> 
> Well... someone has to post pics... And I only have pics of the outcome... I don't ride as much as I want to, but when I have the chance, the Switchblade gets ridden hard and put away wet....


nothing a little brush can't fix..... my bike was similar to that yesterday  5 minutes with the brush and clean!  (at least operational :ihih: )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Arivas??? Arivas???
> 
> Well... someone has to post pics... And I only have pics of the outcome... I don't ride as much as I want to, but when I have the chance, the Switchblade gets ridden hard and put away wet....


Wet? That bike looks dry as the desert...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Pictures...!!!!*

Hi, sorry, but until today I wasn't able to access wide band and uploading with dial-up its a chore...
Don't be so hard with ritopweather.com he was adviced by rivasweather.com and neither could come with a good prediction...!
Warp: Thanks for the ride, it was nice, mudy and wet (well, at least for me). Riding with the motorcycle guys was quite a new experience, nice if you like feeling like a chased bunny... or something to that efect!
I think that Chiluca must be nice in... winter? the mud there is quite sticky and thick, those "eses" look like pure evil in dry sunny weather... there is another climb like that previous to the eses, wide, step and exposed fireroad, all in all not really killer climbs (either that or there are always flat spots to recover!). Tierra roja was more technical, but more like keeping good aim to where you were going, slipping to the right didn't looked like a good idea. Pace was nice not too hard but neither slow, previous day I had done Nevado (17km up, 17km down!), almost one third of the ride is done at 3900 msnmm, the star is at 3700 and the crater at 4050. Quite an imposing place to be but not really a fun ride (except for the downhill!).
Hope to ride with you again soon!

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi, sorry, but until today I wasn't able to access wide band and uploading with dial-up its a chore...
> Don't be so hard with ritopweather.com he was adviced by rivasweather.com and neither could come with a good prediction...!
> Warp: Thanks for the ride, it was nice, mudy and wet (well, at least for me). Riding with the motorcycle guys was quite a new experience, nice if you like feeling like a chased bunny... or something to that efect!
> I think that Chiluca must be nice in... winter? the mud there is quite sticky and thick, those "eses" look like pure evil in dry sunny weather... there is another climb like that previous to the eses, wide, step and exposed fireroad, all in all not really killer climbs (either that or there are always flat spots to recover!). Tierra roja was more technical, but more like keeping good aim to where you were going, slipping to the right didn't looked like a good idea. Pace was nice not too hard but neither slow, previous day I had done Nevado (17km up, 17km down!), almost one third of the ride is done at 3900 msnmm, the star is at 3700 and the crater at 4050. Quite an imposing place to be but not really a fun ride (except for the downhill!).
> ...


Nice pics... Nevado is beautifull up there (have hiked there, never with a bike), and it was nice that you did ride in Chiluca. Chiluca is wonderfull when the rain season has just started, since the soil is a bit packed but not muddy. When the raining season is on, it sucks!

Darn, I'm going to surgery this friday, I hope to ride soon, but don't know how soon.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, Nevado is a pretty place to ride, security/maintenance has increased a lot, there was a police pick up keeping an eye on things, wich is nice as there were some climbers on one of the crater walls when the fog hit the place, its nice knowing there is someone keeping an eye in that kind of things. 
Although that kind of mud sucks it was nice rding after all and knowing another place on the surrounds to ride, of course riding wiht The Fearless Leader was also nice, Rene is a good riding budy! We sure missed you as there was a pond with your name in it.... Hope everything goes well with the surgery, take care!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi, sorry, but until today I wasn't able to access wide band and uploading with dial-up its a chore...
> Don't be so hard with ritopweather.com he was adviced by rivasweather.com and neither could come with a good prediction...!
> Warp: Thanks for the ride, it was nice, mudy and wet (well, at least for me). Riding with the motorcycle guys was quite a new experience, nice if you like feeling like a chased bunny... or something to that efect!
> I think that Chiluca must be nice in... winter? the mud there is quite sticky and thick, those "eses" look like pure evil in dry sunny weather... there is another climb like that previous to the eses, wide, step and exposed fireroad, all in all not really killer climbs (either that or there are always flat spots to recover!). Tierra roja was more technical, but more like keeping good aim to where you were going, slipping to the right didn't looked like a good idea. Pace was nice not too hard but neither slow, previous day I had done Nevado (17km up, 17km down!), almost one third of the ride is done at 3900 msnmm, the star is at 3700 and the crater at 4050. Quite an imposing place to be but not really a fun ride (except for the downhill!).
> ...


Yeah, Chiluca's better in winter... actually it's very sweet. Dry soil, no heat.

That climb you mention is the road to Espiritu Santo.... That's why it's so exposed but really easy.

We could have climbed "the hard way" which was just over we descended across the forest. What's a nice singletrack on the way down, becomes some religious experience as a climb.

It's a tough place, not very technical... more for the XC racer as you mentioned.

Tierra Roja has to be one of my favorite spots (too bad it's too short) and my preferred suspension set-up spot. If a shock/fork works well in Tierra Roja, it'll do good anywhere (except for big drops, but I don't do drops anyway).

It was my pleasure to ride with you, Arivas!!! :thumbsup: 
We'll take a ride over here in dry season and you'll enjoy it even more. It can be as complicated as you want to do it. I avoided on purpouse "La Mina"... there is a spot that you simply have to walk as there's a cliff and it should be too slippery by now.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Yep, Nevado is a pretty place to ride, security/maintenance has increased a lot, there was a police pick up keeping an eye on things, wich is nice as there were some climbers on one of the crater walls when the fog hit the place, its nice knowing there is someone keeping an eye in that kind of things.
> Although that kind of mud sucks it was nice rding after all and knowing another place on the surrounds to ride, of course riding wiht The Fearless Leader was also nice, Rene is a good riding budy! We sure missed you as there was a pond with your name in it.... Hope everything goes well with the surgery, take care!
> 
> El Rivas


Yep, I'm missing the trails and reading all this stuff does not make it any easier...

I want to do Nevado Valle, but my fitness level sucks big time by now, I'd be happy to do Mariposas-Valle.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey! Cheer up! we can plan ahead Nevado - Valle for when you are ready, in the meantime you can heal up and build base. I can show you some palces in Chapultepec to work intervals (yes, it's somewhat boring but you gain a lot in stregth and aero!). 
Nevado - Valle is best when the rain season is nearly over, not due to the mud but because granizadas are not rare and not really fun!

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hey! Cheer up! we can plan ahead Nevado - Valle for when you are ready, in the meantime you can heal up and build base. I can show you some palces in Chapultepec to work intervals (yes, it's somewhat boring but you gain a lot in stregth and aero!).
> Nevado - Valle is best when the rain season is nearly over, not due to the mud but because granizadas are not rare and not really fun!
> 
> El Rivas


Yep, let's do mariposas valle, my fitness really sucks!

And, I think it will be like a month or more before that. It would be a nice gathering....


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm sure we could arange something like that, after this weekend I'll be on the bike by august 4th. ... so I think fitness level will be quite leveled!, in any case try the climbs in chapultepec from the hypic club to atlantis, not too many cars and very fun on the way down!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I see why you like that place so mech, there are a lot of posibilities, the trails seem like a mace...! For some reason I felt I was doing worse on Espiritu Santo than in "Las Eses" I'm greatfull you spared me the pain!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> I see why you like that place so mech, there are a lot of posibilities, the trails seem like a mace...! For some reason I felt I was doing worse on Espiritu Santo than in "Las Eses" I'm greatfull you spared me the pain!
> 
> El Rivas


??? You were doing great all over the ride!!

Oh, it was the chelas... I told you they hydrate better than Gatorade!! :thumbsup:

Got your message... I'll call you shortly!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> I'm sure we could arange something like that, after this weekend I'll be on the bike by august 4th. ... so I think fitness level will be quite leveled!, in any case try the climbs in chapultepec from the hypic club to atlantis, not too many cars and very fun on the way down!
> 
> El Rivas


Well, I'm having surgery this friday, so I'm out of riding (again) for a while 

I'll contact you later..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Well, I'm having surgery this friday, so I'm out of riding (again) for a while
> 
> I'll contact you later..


Surgery on your back¿?????... hope everything works well and the surgery speed up your healing process.

Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Surgery on your back¿?????... hope everything works well and the surgery speed up your healing process.
> 
> Good Luck!:thumbsup:


back.. front.. arms.. yuk!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> Thanks!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Go putting a price on that Z1 if you're not to use it... I just need the cart but the uppers are compatible and the lowers too...


I need some 20mm lowers.

Warp can get the damping cart and all take the lowers. Who wants the uppers  ?~?


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*miss the mud!!!!!!!*



Warp said:


> Into Tierra Roja, hell broke loose. It was a freaking muddy mess. That sticky mud that makes HUGE donuts out of your tyres.


I miss the mudd :madman: we're today at 38°C with 90% humidity... sweating a lot even when you are covered!!!!, and they say the heat is going to increase!!!! :madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alcarve said:


> I miss the mudd :madman: we're today at 38°C with 90% humidity... sweating a lot even when you are covered!!!!, and they say the heat is going to increase!!!! :madman:


More girls in light clothes... and you're complaining???

Dang, you have very high standards in Cancun.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

well taking that point of view.... nah..... cause I'll have to quit biking to spend my day with them.....jajajaja


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alcarve said:


> well taking that point of view.... nah..... cause I'll have to quit biking to spend my day with them.....jajajaja


Take them along with you, mak'em sweat, put them away wet...


----------



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

*i got confused in the language*



Warp said:


> Take them along with you, mak'em sweat, put them away wet...


ok ok.. who's wet, and who's sweatin', who's gona be put away... jajaja

i haven't ridden since last friday, it's been pouring every day here in reynosville, hopefully it clears out for the weekend...

sweet rides i totally envy you guys with mountains all around you :madmax: ... i might plan a work trip to DF/Toluca in the next couple of months... i'll have to give you a ring if that happens... hopefully it does.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

fantaxmon said:


> ok ok.. who's wet, and who's sweatin', who's gona be put away... jajaja


Won't go into details... 



fantaxmon said:


> i haven't ridden since last friday, it's been pouring every day here in reynosville, hopefully it clears out for the weekend...


I haven't ridden since last Sunday!!! Not much difference! 

Man, when it rains in Reynosville, it gets sucky as hell... sticky/slippery mud everywhere. Big puddles of mud as the soil is so dry that water has nowhere to go... You'd rather go to Monterrey.



fantaxmon said:


> sweet rides i totally envy you guys with mountains all around you :madmax: ... i might plan a work trip to DF/Toluca in the next couple of months... i'll have to give you a ring if that happens... hopefully it does.


If you come on over, just give us a ring! We'll show you around.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mmmmmmm I hate mud... but I miss riding in it... sucks for now...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

yo no odio el lodo por que no extraño rodar... me encanta los domingos llenos de café y cerveza.... jajaja y dar la vuelta al naucalli!  :thumbsup: y por supuesto ver el fucho y a mis adoradas aguilas...ah! y la pelicula de Pedro Infante 

Up the Irons!

Metal Madness!!! 

:rockon: :headphones:


----------

